# Соц опрос



## Zillya! (21 Июн 2012)

Почти каждый из нас пользуется тем или иным антивирусным решением. По каким критериям вы выбираете то или иное решение ? Что нам необходимо изменить, чтобы вы были уверены в надежности Zillya! ? Ваше мнение очень важно для нас.


----------



## akok (21 Июн 2012)

Доступность
Скорость реакции виралаба на новые угрозы
Наличие проактивных технологий
Требования к ресурсам

_Добавлено через 28 секунд_
Может бы в виде голосования сделали? Факторов не так уж много.


----------



## Zillya! (21 Июн 2012)

Специально голосование не делали ) Вероятность толкового комментария уменьшается в разы. Нас же интересует мнение )


----------



## Severnyj (21 Июн 2012)

akoK написал(а):


> Доступность
> Скорость реакции виралаба на новые угрозы
> Наличие проактивных технологий
> Требования к ресурсам



Добавлю: облако, брандмауэр (который действительно работает проверяя не только имя процесса на и хэш и при изменении задает вопрос), песочница.


----------



## sindr (21 Июн 2012)

Сегодня не последнюю роль играет дизайн программы. Zillya! выглядит слишком просто. И хотелось бы более тонкой настройки. А так выглядит слишком простоватым, как бедный родственник.


----------



## Zillya! (22 Июн 2012)

sindr написал(а):


> Сегодня не последнюю роль играет дизайн программы. Zillya! выглядит слишком просто. И хотелось бы более тонкой настройки. А так выглядит слишком простоватым, как бедный родственник.



С одной стороны да. Но аудитория разная, одни люди оценят и хороший вкус дизайнера и массу проф настроек. Другим же - работает, меня не трогает, спасибо ) Посему мы решили пойти на компромисс и сделали простой , ненавязчивый интерфейс , без хрюканья, криков "вирусные базы обновлены" и тд. Мы публиковали небольшой ананос. Там говорилось о постепенном полном изменении интерфейса продуктов Zillya!. На счет этого я бы так не переживал.




Severnyj написал(а):


> облако, брандмауэр



Внедрить облачную технологию в наши продукты пока что довольно сложно. Посему здесь действительно мы признаем минус.


----------



## Baltazar (22 Июн 2012)

Детект сделайте лучше (очень много пропускает вирусов, хотя база довольно таки большая) - это основной критерий на который пользователи обращают внимание !!! И конечно прожорливость антивируса убавьте (очень тормозит и долго система грузится ). А так продукт нормальный


----------



## regist (23 Июн 2012)

Дизайн имхо играет далеко не первую роль, намного важнее чтобы было удобное меню и не приходилось лазить в дебрях настроек и искать откуда что настраивается. Если для кого важна красота, то просто должна быть возможность установки альтернативных скинов. Также для большинства пользователей очень важно, чтобы антивирус не тормозил систему (они согласны ставить более "дрявый" продукт, зато компьютер не будет тормозить ... ну и скорость реагирования на новые угрозы ...


----------



## Zillya! (25 Июн 2012)

ну у нас с настройками большой беды нету. Мы не выносили большую часть функционала в настройки. Касательно загрузки системы - мы тоже пришли к такому выводу , посему оптимизация потребления памяти уже проведена , оптимизация времени загрузки выйдет в ближайшее время.


----------



## Rins (25 Июн 2012)

Zillya! написал(а):


> По каким критериям вы выбираете то или иное решение ?


1. Очевидность настроек и работы. Например: ВЫКЛЮЧИТЬ - ЗНАЧИТЬ ВЫРУБИТЬ ПОЛНОСТЬЮ №23@#@ ВСЕ, что бы и не пахло активным антивирусом в системе, пока не будет дана команда деинсталироваться или продолжать работу.
2. Надежность, само собой. Но это эфемерное понятие, к нему лично я более снисходителен.



Zillya! написал(а):


> чтобы вы были уверены в надежности Zillya!


На пальцах покажу:
Скачиваю ночную сборку допустим Хромиум, с нового свежесозданного билдерского фтп адреса.
А антивирус выдает информацию, что файл используется примерно двумя пользователями и у одного из них есть сомнения по поводу безопасности данной программы и конкретной сборки.


----------



## akok (25 Июн 2012)

Rins написал(а):


> А антивирус выдает информацию, что файл используется примерно двумя пользователями и у одного из них есть сомнения по поводу безопасности данной программы и конкретной сборки.



Типичное поведение облака + репутация


----------



## Rins (25 Июн 2012)

akoK написал(а):


> Типичное поведение облака + репутация


Именно.
Я не уверен, стоит ли дергать поддержку и вирлаб по каждому подозрению, и справятся ли физически, что бы плюс к этому видеть скорейшую оценку специалистов. Но уверенности такой подход мне бы прибавил.
Даже возможна польза, если будет детектирование еще не скаченного например архива с депозитов, размером с десяток гигабайт.
..
Да, еще все время забываю.
Пока не встречал в защитном ПО функций по помощи в настройке и логировании хардварных фаерволов и фильтров, хотя бы тех, что встроены в домашние роутеры.


----------



## akok (25 Июн 2012)

Zillya! написал(а):


> Внедрить облачную технологию в наши продукты пока что довольно сложно. Посему здесь действительно мы признаем минус.


Ну вот как-то так.

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 2 секунды_


Rins написал(а):


> Пока не встречал в защитном ПО функций по помощи в настройке и логировании хардварных фаерволов и фильтров, хотя бы тех, что встроены в домашние роутеры.



Это интереснее. Как ты видишь механизм работы подобного функционала?


----------



## Rins (25 Июн 2012)

akoK написал(а):


> Как ты видишь механизм работы подобного функционала?


Львиная доля на бусибоксе.
Конструктор в виде штатных команд с вводом пользовательских параметров, например выбор шаблонов для блокировок по именам доменов.
Для фаервола примерно тоже, но добавлять можно и по детектору подозрительной активности по портам.
Далее, выбор модели роутера, для предопределения протокола: telnet или ssh.
Затем логин/пасс.
После нажатия "Применить" команды сформированные в конструкторе уходят в роутер.
То есть, GUI с элементами админки. В некоторых моделях даже в админке этого функционала нет, хотя и поддерживается устройствами.
Слово веб административная панель - звучит страшно и не все туда заходят.


----------



## Ботан (16 Июл 2013)

*Moderatorium*

Эта тема была перенесена из раздела Официальный форум разработчиков Zillya!.

Перенес: akoK


----------

